
Amazon removes encryption as option from FireOS 5 - doener
https://twitter.com/davidscovetta/status/705311217737314304/photo/1
======
sidcool
Bad news for all the ten people using FireOS

------
thrillgore
I think Amazon does an incredible job informing consumers through reviews,
ratings, and decisions like this to what shitty products to avoid.

I'll keep this in mind when it comes time to renew my Prime membership.

------
2close4comfort
That is too bad I guess it is time to cancel my Prime membership.

------
tkjef
UNACCEPTABLE.

